# I can shoot again...



## robert carter (Sep 26, 2016)

Well after two misses last week I finally connected on deer #2 for the season. actually 3 misses..I missed a small buck too..I cant remember the last time I missed 3 deer much less three in a row. BUT...I`m back on track. 15 yards and a tree shark bite. This Big Jim Buffalo is starting to grow on me. Thank you Lord,RC.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 26, 2016)

The only pink arrow I got. It was all alone in the arrow bucket so I decided to use it up. Its ready to go again. RC


----------



## JBranch (Sep 26, 2016)

I like it!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 26, 2016)

Good shooting!


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 26, 2016)

Good stuff Robert! I had one of those M words myself the other evening. Keeps a man grounded I suppose.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 26, 2016)

Actually I "passed" the buck the other day....about 2" over his back..lol


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 26, 2016)

Great shot placement, that's text book!  Congrats.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 27, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Dennis (Sep 27, 2016)

Good Job


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 27, 2016)

You the man Robert!


----------



## wag03 (Sep 27, 2016)

congrats!


----------



## Mudfeather (Sep 27, 2016)

cool...congrats


----------



## jekilpat (Sep 27, 2016)

Good job and great shot placement - Congratulations on #2!  I've thought about trying the sharks.  How many pounds are you pushing that shark with? And do you get many pass-thrus with it?


----------



## robert carter (Sep 27, 2016)

I`m shooting around 50 lbs. I have killed a lot of deer with the 1 9/16 sharks with 47 lbs@27. The big 2" tree shark penetrates better than you would think for its size but its gotta be sharp. I shot this deer sitting and did not reach my full draw. I probably shot it with 45 lbs. A few years go Chris killed 6 with a 45 lb bow and 450 grain arrows.All pass throughs but one. Profuse blood trails. RC


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 27, 2016)

On the misses.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 27, 2016)

Excellent, I see the foul stench I cast upon your hunting grounds has dissipated.


----------



## jekilpat (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks for the info RC.  I'll get some coming and give them a try.


----------



## Vance Henry (Sep 27, 2016)

Good stuff RC.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 27, 2016)

Nice. Good job man. Glad you are dialed back in.


----------



## Poynor (Sep 27, 2016)

Awesome RC


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 27, 2016)

Awesome, congrats!!!


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 27, 2016)

Great job RC and congrats to you.  Well done


----------



## GrayG (Sep 27, 2016)

That Tree shark leaves a purty good mark!!


----------



## dpoole (Sep 27, 2016)

Glad you have recovered. congrat on the deer


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2016)

Good shooting swamper! !!!!!! Mighty fine! !


----------



## bear claw (Sep 27, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 27, 2016)

Good Job, like those shark bites!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Good shooting RC!


----------



## fountain (Oct 1, 2016)

Must be getting old...


----------

